# New loft



## Adlara (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello fellow flyers,
It has been a long time coming but I believe im on the verge of taking the plunge. I'm about to reconstruct my back yard shed and have plans foe a 16 ft long by 7 ft deep loft. I am a beginner and have lined up 2 clubs to join and a few mentors. I would like to ask anybody here how they would divide up this 16x7 space if they were starting out. Im thinking 30 inch wide x 16ft long corridor down the back with 4 individual pens in front aprox 4x4 in size. with 4 aviaries. I'm a bit miffed as to what pens would be more important... YB, OB, Hens, Cocks, Breeders. Can the breeders share the pen that YB were in as the YB rotate to the OB pen each season?? Please feel free to lend your opinion. Thank you for all the fine advice a knowledge put forth by you all on this site.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Are They All Going To Be Homers? Make It Simple And Divide So You Have Two 7 By 7 And 2 By 7 Feet For Storage ,suppys And Sick Birds Or New Bird, It Be Cool If You Take Photo Of Your Shed So We All Could See, Good Luck


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

four foot section for the breeders
six foot section for old bird flyers
six foot section for young bird flyers


----------

